# Opinions: Barefoot Cruises in the Witsundays



## btugwell (Mar 4, 2005)

My Fiancee and I are considering a 6 day crewed cruise with Barefoot Cruises in the Whitsundays on the Schooner Wind Jammer and was wondering if anyone had had any experience with this company or this cruise. We are boat people, in fact we live aboard. Any opinions advice or suggestions would be welcome, we want a short cruise on a nice boat in the Whitsundays.


----------

